# cat contraception



## Pety (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, have a question - does anyone have any experience with contracepting pills for cats? I have a 13 weeks old kitty and 4 years old tomcat. The little one has to stay in until she gets spayed but because she can see Harry (the tomcat) coming in and out, it's very difficult to keep her in and she's getting desperate to get out... I've looked at the net and know there is some, but has anyone used it? Or any other advice?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You just need to be more careful. The first thing I would do is lock the cat flap.

13 weeks is far far too young to be letting kitten out anyway. My little ones are 13 weeks and I have had nightmares about them getting out. It's enough for me to make extra sure it can't happen.

There are vets who will spay at this age too (and even younger). Get ringing around  I personally wouldn't dream of giving a kitten 'the pill'.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> You just need to be more careful. The first thing I would do is lock the cat flap.
> 
> 13 weeks is far far too young to be letting kitten out anyway. My little ones are 13 weeks and I have had nightmares about them getting out. It's enough for me to make extra sure it can't happen.
> 
> There are vets who will spay at this age too (and even younger). Get ringing around  I personally wouldn't dream of giving a kitten 'the pill'.


totally agree with Aurelia.... this kitten should not be going out at all, not for months and months yet.

There are feline contraception pills... but generally not for use in such tiny kittens. I have used them in the past (for instance) with a 4 or 5 or 6 month old cat that was too sick/weak to be neutered at that point, but was going into heat. They are not designed (and I would imagine not prescribed in the UK by any respnsible ethical vet) for the use you are intending them for. (i.e. so a very young kitten can outside and not get pregnant)

I also wouldn't even consider neutering such a young kitten *just* so it can go outside... even neutered, she is an immature baby with no road sense, no "home is that way" instincts, no way to defend herself against bigger and stronger cats and dogs. Kittens are stolen more frequently than adult cats are.

All in all, I find this a terrible idea. IMO the responsible and safe thing to so is just keep the kitten in, get it neutered at + - 6 months, then take a few months time training & mentoring her outdoors.


----------



## doliglwt (Apr 27, 2010)

As a general rule, a tom cat would not mate with a kitten that young - not even when she's approaching 6 months old!! And, it would be rare (not unheard of) for a female kitten to call (be in season) before she is 6 months old, and even more unusual for a tom to mate with even an adult cat if she wasn't in call.

Enjoy your new baby :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

doliglwt said:


> As a general rule, a tom cat would not mate with a kitten that young - not even when she's approaching 6 months old!! And, it would be rare (not unheard of) for a female kitten to call (be in season) before she is 6 months old, and even more unusual for a tom to mate with even an adult cat if she wasn't in call.
> 
> Enjoy your new baby :thumbup:


Whilst this is probably the case, it is not impossible.

This kind of post will give folk a false sense of security, and it is one of the reasons why those 'not impossible' situations happen.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

doliglwt said:


> As a general rule, a tom cat would not mate with a kitten that young - not even when she's approaching 6 months old!! And, it would be rare (not unheard of) for a female kitten to call (be in season) before she is 6 months old, and even more unusual for a tom to mate with even an adult cat if she wasn't in call.
> 
> Enjoy your new baby :thumbup:


In the short time that I have been on this forum, I have read a few posts with examples of their female kittens calling before 6 months old. I think even if it were only every 2 out of every 100 cats to call before 6 months, I would have to think what if my kitten were one of the two! It is simply not worth the risk to her health.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree it is highly unlikely that your kitten will call yet. I also agree that you should not put her on Ovarid at this age. It seems to me you have two choices: 1. simply keep her in or 2. let her out and take the risk. I guess the choice is down to you

Liz


----------



## Pety (Jul 26, 2010)

I want to just say thank you for your comments and advices, it actually made me realise that Im being a bit silly (ok bit more that just a bit..:arf and that you are right about her being too young to go out at all, with no proper sense of where her home is and with quite a lot of danger out there she hasnt got a clue about.. 
As for the pill - didnt really not much about it and it was just an idea because friend mentioned it. Thats why I posted it here because I know so many people with lots of experience come here and therefore was hoping for some practical advice (which I did get :thumbup: ) I will just wait till she is the right age for spaying, until then we will just have to fight it. lol
Once again big thanks! P.x


----------



## Pety (Jul 26, 2010)

thought I put a pic on of my little pumpkin :blush:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh she is very beautiful!


----------



## Pety (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you  she is a rescue and when I saw her she absolutelly stolen my heart.. Forget about shyness - never seen more inquisitive and crazy cat!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

lol thats because she is a naughty tortie they have attitude lol i have 1 but we love them


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Very, very, lovely cat!


----------



## Pety (Jul 26, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Oh she is very beautiful!





princessa rags said:


> lol thats because she is a naughty tortie they have attitude lol i have 1 but we love them


So far her attitude is "the house is my playground, you are my toilet cleaner lady" lol


----------

